# Plastisol or Epson printer for apparel brand?



## 77westy (Jul 15, 2016)

So I'm currently using plastisol transfer from FM expressions. My question is, would heat pressed transfers from a ink jet printer look ok for an apparel brand that I'm trying to start? My shirt designs aren't crazy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd do those plastisol for sure.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

77westy said:


> So I'm currently using plastisol transfer from FM expressions. My question is, would heat pressed transfers from a ink jet printer look ok for an apparel brand that I'm trying to start? My shirt designs aren't crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you already have an inkjet printer and a heat press, it won't cost you much for a sample pack of JPSS to test it out.


----------



## 77westy (Jul 15, 2016)

john221us said:


> If you already have an inkjet printer and a heat press, it won't cost you much for a sample pack of JPSS to test it out.




I don't have the printer, only the press. Looks like I'll keep ordering plastisols. It's just a pain to build up my stock of transfers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

